# [VERY UPDATED] [REOPENED] Atlas' Crafting Service! Ironwood, Gold, Celeste, and More!!



## love_atlas (Jun 11, 2020)

Crafts with the asterisk (*) means it is customizable!

I am able to advocate for most of materials if you do not have them. It is not guaranteed that I can provide materials, but feel free to ask! I try to stockpile materials : )
Price of item will go up as needed!

List will update frequently, and the list is organized by type!

Payment can be IGB, or NMT! 

-scarecrow
-log extra long sofa*
-log decorative shelves*
-log wall mounted clock*
-plain wooden shop sign*
-natural square table*
-acoustic guitar*
-barrel
-stall*
-angled signpost*
-destinations signpost*
-matryoshka*
-wooden fish*
-cutting board*
-modeling clay*
-unglazed dish set*
-brick oven*
-brick well*
-birdbath*
-tall garden rock
-stone arch*
-western-style stone*
-stone lion dog*
-pond stone*
-iron garden chair*
-iron garden table*
-iron garden bench*
-iron hanger stand*
-frying pan*
-gong*
-water pump*
-jail bars*
-iron wall lamp*
-ironwood dresser*
-ironwood cupboard*
-ironwood kitchenette*
-gold bars
-golden gears
-gold screen wall
-gold armor
-succulent plant
-terrarium*
-leaf (goes on mouth as accessory)
-leaf mask
-leaf umbrella
-fruit basket
-beekeeper's hive*
-honeycomb wall
-tiny library*
-wooden bookshelf*
-magazine rack*
-stacked magazines*
-pile of zen cushions*
-giant teddy bear*
-nova light*
-crescent moon chair*
-moon
-asteroid
-astronaut suit
-rocket
-satellite
-space shuttle
-crewed spaceship
-lunar rover
-starry garland*
-starry sky wall
-sci-fi wall
-galaxy flooring
-aries rocking chair
-taurus bathtub
-gemini closet
-star wand
-regular wand
-tree branch wand
-iron wand
-golden wand
-shell wand
-windflower wand
-cosmos wand
-hyacinth wand
-bamboo candleholder*
-hearth
-bamboo stopblock*
-bamboo wall decoration*
-dark bamboo rug
-green leaf pile
-bamboo noodle slide
-steamer basket set
-bamboo shoot lamp
-bamboo grove wall
-light bamboo rug
-basket pack
-cherry blossom branches
-outdoor picnic set
-shell stool*
-shell bed*
-shell partition*
-shell lamp*
-tropical vista
-underwater wall
-underwater flooring
-starry sands flooring
-water flooring
-shellfish pochette
-mum cushion*
-rose bed*
-pansy table*
-hyacinth lamp*
-flower stand*
-fruit wreath
-shell wreath
-mum wreath
-tulip wreath
-pretty tulip wreath
-hyacinth wreath
-dark lily wreath
-windflower crown
-cosmos crown
-chic tulip crown
-rose crown
-cute rose crown
-pansy crown

Thank you for visiting Atlas' Crafting Service, held on Eternal Island : ) Come again!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi could i get 5 iron garden benches please I have all the materials c:


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 11, 2020)

jessicat_197 said:


> Hi could i get 5 iron garden benches please I have all the materials c:


sure! the cost would be 7 NMT, would that be all?


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh could we actually do bells instead or a combination of the two?


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 11, 2020)

jessicat_197 said:


> Oh could we actually do bells instead or a combination of the two?


sure! each NMT is worth around 70,000 bells in my shop, you can definitely do a combination!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok awesome. Do u happen to have the prices of each item that u craft?


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 11, 2020)

jessicat_197 said:


> Ok awesome. Do u happen to have the prices of each item that u craft?


generally, i do! though popularity, rarity, amount of materials may alter the prices.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2020



love_atlas said:


> Crafts with the asterisk (*) means it is customizable! I can customize for you!
> 
> I am able to advocate for most of materials if you do not have them. It is not guaranteed that I can provide materials, but feel free to ask! I try to stockpile materials : )
> Price of item will go up as needed!
> ...


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 11, 2020)

Actually I’m going to have to cancel someone got back to me on trading for the diy so sorry! But i wish u luck on ur shop!


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 11, 2020)

jessicat_197 said:


> Actually I’m going to have to cancel someone got back to me on trading for the diy so sorry! But i wish u luck on ur shop!


no problem! have a good day : )


----------



## grace16 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi!  If you’re still available, is it possible you could craft:
 -3 tiny libraries (I can provide all materials)
-ironwood cupboard (I can provide all materials except ironwood dresser)
-moon (I can provide 10 star fragments, I don’t have any large fragments or any more normal ones)
-2 mum cushions (I can provide all materials)

Sorry that I don’t have all the materials for the cupboard and the moon, let me know if either of those won’t work for you, it’s totally fine!  I’m fine with both NMT and IGB so let me know how much you would want for everything


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 13, 2020)

grace16 said:


> Hi!  If you’re still available, is it possible you could craft:
> -3 tiny libraries (I can provide all materials)
> -ironwood cupboard (I can provide all materials except ironwood dresser)
> -moon (I can provide 10 star fragments, I don’t have any large fragments or any more normal ones)
> ...


hi!!!! im terribly sorry for the delay, and yes, i do have all the materials you are missing! i prefer NMT, and total would be 15 NMT. is there anything else you would be interested in?


----------



## grace16 (Jun 14, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> hi!!!! im terribly sorry for the delay, and yes, i do have all the materials you are missing! i prefer NMT, and total would be 15 NMT. is there anything else you would be interested in?


You're totally fine!  I actually just got the moon and tiny library recipe yesterday, so I only need the ironwood cupboard and the 2 mum cushions if that's okay with you!  Let me know what the updated price would be and when you're free!


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 14, 2020)

grace16 said:


> You're totally fine!  I actually just got the moon and tiny library recipe yesterday, so I only need the ironwood cupboard and the 2 mum cushions if that's okay with you!  Let me know what the updated price would be and when you're free!


hi! the new price total would be 7NMT! im free right now, ill dm you the dodo code!


----------



## grace16 (Jun 14, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> hi! the new price total would be 7NMT! im free right now, ill dm you the dodo code!


Hey!  I can't do it right now, I'm sorry, but I think I'll be available tomorrow at around this same time or a little bit before if that's okay with you!  Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 14, 2020)

grace16 said:


> Hey!  I can't do it right now, I'm sorry, but I think I'll be available tomorrow at around this same time or a little bit before if that's okay with you!  Sorry for the inconvenience!


no problem!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello how much for the crescent moon chair and I don’t have materials for it?  What’s the estimate cost? Thank you


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 14, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> Hello how much for the crescent moon chair and I don’t have materials for it?  What’s the estimate cost? Thank you


the cost for the crescent moon chair with materials provided by me is 8 NMT!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 14, 2020)

love_atlas said:


> the cost for the crescent moon chair with materials provided by me is 8 NMT!


Do you often have these services may I come back another time with more nmts?


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 14, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> Do you often have these services may I come back another time with more nmts?


yes, this service will be open for quite a while! you can also pay with bells, a NMT is worth around 70,000 in game bells. if not, just come around some other time when you have enough NMT! : )


----------



## Imitation (Jun 16, 2020)

Heya!
How much for the galaxy flooring and starry sky wall?


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 16, 2020)

Could I have 4 outdoor picnic sets and 3 fruit baskets for 7 NMT?


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 21, 2020)

Imitation said:


> Heya!
> How much for the galaxy flooring and starry sky wall?


hi! they would cost 10 NMT as a total. sorry for the delay!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2020



applesauc3 said:


> Could I have 4 outdoor picnic sets and 3 fruit baskets for 7 NMT?


im afraid the outdoor picnic sets cost more due to using cherry blossoms.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 21, 2020)

How much is mum cushion?


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 21, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> How much is mum cushion?


mum cushion would just be 1 nmt!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 21, 2020)

Ok then, what's the materials?


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 21, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> Ok then, what's the materials?


3 yellow mums, 10 weeds. i can cover those materials free of charge if you want!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't have mums sadly.. but I have weeds


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 21, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> I don't have mums sadly.. but I have weeds


it would be 30k in bells, and i can cover the materials


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 21, 2020)

I have to cancel it, sadly


----------



## love_atlas (Jun 21, 2020)

CalQueena said:


> I have to cancel it, sadly


thats okay!


----------

